# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Help - please ID this frog found in Zambia

## pemaldini

Hi

New to the forum, and have just found this little guy in my office passageway, please help me identify him.  Couldn't have been more the 3 - 4cm long.

----------


## Lynn

Hi pemaldini
Welcome to Frog Forum !

Marbled reed frog ? Thank you for sharing this photo. 
It -----sure------ is beautiful !!!!!!

Lynn  :Butterfly:

----------


## wesleybrouwer

Exquisite specimen!
I'd guess a Hyperolius viridiflavus or Hyperolius marmoratus.
But i can be wrong, it's hard to indentify those African frogs since there is so much similarity between species, but also a lot of difference between specimens within a species,
then there are the different phases.....
Just an educated guess in this case :-)

----------


## wesleybrouwer

This is an image by N.Hobgood i just wanted to share, THE most beautiful image i ever seen on Hyperolius viridiflavus :-)
Amazing frogs you guys have over there, to bad they make such a noise at night ;-)

http://rhamphotheca.tumblr.com/post/...idiflavus-from

----------


## Lynn

Could be ?

A marbled reed frog | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Painted Reed Frog (Hyperolius marmoratus) clinging to stem, Botswana Stock Photos

The different phases are dramatically different.

----------


## NatureLady

A simply amazing frog! Beautiful.

----------


## froglover4evr

amazes me that no one has asked this!!!

Whats the size?
where does your workplace import?


he looks to be a phase of a painted reed frog or a species of reed frog but hard to truly say unless in person and talking to a specialist

----------


## Lynn

Steve,
Isn't it beautiful !

In post #1:
_"3 - 4 cm long"_
_"found this little guy in my office passageway"_
Do you know for sure 'pemaldini' works for an employer that imports frogs?
If so, It would be interesting information.


Do you ever get up to the Hamburg show?
Northwestern Berks Reptile Show | Home

Lynn  :Butterfly:

----------


## Heather

What a gorgeous frog! So colorful and fabulous patterns. I've never seen one before. Amazing!  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

That is a STUNNING frog!!! Awesome find!!!

----------


## froglover4evr

> Steve,
> Isn't it beautiful !
> 
> In post #1:
> _"3 - 4 cm long"_
> _"found this little guy in my office passageway"_
> Do you know for sure 'pemaldini' works for an employer that imports frogs?
> If so, It would be interesting information.
> 
> ...


it is people have the best of luck...i must of missed it lol....and i go everytime...i work for max pet supply...we also do white plains...im the tall young guy with glasses

----------


## IrishRonin

beautiful frog, i wish i could help

----------

